# Taking your motorhome to North America



## Casserole (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone taken their motorhome across to North America? If so how and do you have any advice? I have sourced a cargo ship which also takes a limited number of passengers but the price is almost £2,000 each way! We have loads of time so this is not an issue.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

To be honest I would rent/buy an RV over there.... As there are major differences in their mains and services hook ups... Unless you have an American speck RV you are thinking of taking.... Just my view and I'm sure there are people who have more experience than me....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Firstly, hello Casserole and congratulations on making your first post.

There could be a problem in sourcing spare parts for your European (?) motorhome and base vehicle in North Amercia.

Have a look in the US & Canada forum - this very subject has been discussed in there before;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-207.html


----------



## MERC508 (Aug 2, 2008)

We are looking at the same as you for next year, really like the idea of having an english registered MH in north America but dont like the cost of shipping it over there, hence looking at craigs list to buy an rv and then sell it after we have finished the trip. We are lucky as like you we have family out there (Vancouver) who, hopefuly, can sell the RV for us.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Buy mine when I finish my tour next year


----------



## MERC508 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds an excellent plan, when will the RV be for sale and what sort of price will it be?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Merc508

worked on a lot of those

Next December we will have finished with it (2012).
Fully equiped with a jeep and all the towing/braking equipment right down to the bottle opener.
$50,000

PM me if you need any more info. e-mail a bit patchy where
I am, Long Beach Washington

Loddy


----------



## MERC508 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi loddy, 

Seems the plan isnt going to come togeather :-(

We are hoping to go out before december and also not wanting to pay tht much money.

Hope your having a gret trip, do you have a blog we can read? Or maybe you can point us in the right direction re buying and insuring an rv

Cheers,

Rob


----------

